# Aristo-Craft Coaling Tower



## Casey Jones (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi y'all, I'm a sort of newbie when it comes to 1:29 trains and was wondering if anybody has the ART-7211 Coaling Tower? I was looking thru a friends 2007 Aristo-Craft Catalog and I see it on page 86. It looks pretty sweet and I would sure like to have me one!

Odd thing about the 2007 Aristo catalog that on the cover is a pretty red Santa Fe E8 but it has no wheels? Why would there be no wheels?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Casey Jones on 09 Oct 2010 05:48 PM 
Hi y'all, I'm a sort of newbie when it comes to 1:29 trains and was wondering if anybody has the ART-7211 Coaling Tower? I was looking thru a friends 2007 Aristo-Craft Catalog and I see it on page 86. It looks pretty sweet and I would sure like to have me one!

Odd thing about the 2007 Aristo catalog that on the cover is a pretty red Santa Fe E8 but it has no wheels? Why would there be no wheels? 

Casey im not surprised that you saw a NEW aristocraft loco without wheels, you have to understand how the owners head works to figure that one out.
As far as the coaling tower................Another pipe dream of the Aristo President. Lastly there catalog was the best thing they had, It suck you into buying stuff like unwheeled Locos
and such.
But they couldnt even get that rite cause they canned it for a online version that sucks, And the hobby shops that dont have a computer in the display area cant even show whats offered, and most do not have screens were customers can see..........DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Any ways Pola makes a nice version you can find on ebay..... Look into USA Trains they have great stuff, Well built, and backed up with a great parts department.


As i always say, Buy Ro watch it go.......... Buy Polk sit and sulk......










Were is the Bub-ba when you need his wisdom the most............. Bubbies my hero


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I too wanted to see the coaling tower make it to the "real world"...really wanted one bad. Perhaps you may want to consider this from a post by "Navy Tech"...

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


I really like it and have it slated as my first winter building project. Looks pretty simple and straight forward. I actually prefer the look to the "standard" coaling tower.

Also be careful if you see a Bachmann Coaling Tower listed as "G-scale"...It is not. Bachmann included an older "O-scale" coaling station in their early Big Hauler sets and some of them show up listed on ebay as "G".


Regarding brands, each has their own likes and dislikes. Aristo vs. USA? My USA SD-40 and my Aristo RS-3 are my two favorite engines. My last USA purchase was a GP-30 that screamed like a dentist drill, had to replace one power truck at my expense even under warrantee (parts are indeed plentiful and cheap). My first diesel, an Ariso F-unit was a complete pile. But to this day I still buy both brands and have never experienced any other issues (knock on wood!). Buy what you like. 


edit: Fixn me spellun.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

The story on the ARisto coaling station is quite simple. They developed the unit, but never could figure out how to package it and meet their cost targets. As a result, it ultimately fell by the wayside. I too was disappointed. As Nick S has said, though, PIKO makes a very nice one that I have on my railroad.

Regarding Aristo vs. USAT, I agree that you should buy what YOU like! Nick S never misses a chance to blast Aristo. To hear him you would think he NEVER buys an Aristo product, but it turns out, he buys lots of their engines. Some folks prefer one over the other. Although you will hear a lot of negative comments about Aristo on this forum, I personally (and I emphasize personally - my own experience) has been very favorable with Aristo. One of the things I like about their products is that I (again my own personal experience) have never had a problem with their engines and rolling stock when they arrive at my house. They have delivered what I expected and they run and run. A lot of folks have had their problems, but others have had problems with drive gears shafts splitting on USAT locos. So as it was said before, my advice is buy what YOU like!!

Ed


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As Ed said AC could not get the packaging down to a manageable way to ship. If they would have made it as a kit instead of built up it would have a way to go. AC refuse's to make the buildings available in kit forum. Why I do not know. Kind of dumb if you ask me. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Too bad Colorado Modles couldn't make a kit like the Aristo coaling towers. I reaally like thier kits. The saff is really great too. If you have a picture of what you want and send it to them They might get inspired. 

JJ


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ed, Ed, Ed,

I buy just about everything and plenty of it, how do you think i find out things dont work rite, by going to the Aristo forum. Yea i can get the truth there alritie......










You hurt my felling sir, Dont just blast them for no reason, that would be unfair Sir.


If that was the truth i could have posted a comment when Torby said his Mallet had more Gear issues in the thread marked Wreck a train a week thread from the other day.


But this is a well known fact already so no need to.


A fact you and others should really get correct is that i dont Hate Aristo, I just hate LIARS.

One was fired last year and the other really need to retire and let the rest of the crew do good.

Scott, Navin and all the rest do a great job considering who they work for.


And i get the fact that some of you guys think he's great cause he post on his website........... But do you know what Marketing one -0-one is...........

My opinion of course so no hard feeling between you and i Ed all good, On my end anyways


















And i will try to keep the blasting to a minuim

I know it upsets some of you.

But it hard sometimes


----------

